# GT-R nearly gone - new car incoming



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

In a similar vain to Kev, i've taken the decision to go sensible for a while & save some cash for hopefully a more exotic purchase in a couple of years.

Finally woken up to the fact that although massive fun, performance car ownership is a huge cost & that money would be better spent elsewhere. Got a "becoming" expensive wedding next year along with a very expensive Honeymoon booked so finally it appears an dollop of common sense has found it's way to Mr Clarkson

Buyer for the GT-R is lined up & just finalising the deal on 1 of 2 possible replacement options today

Although i'll hate to see the GT-R go as it's by far the best & most fun car i've ever owned/driven, if i keep my thoughts financial then i'm looking forward to the replacement.

Looking ahead & of course depending on circumstances in a couple years, i'd hope to buy a nearly new 998 Turbo as that Porsche Turbo itch is going to have to be scratched soon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Shame to see it go Paul - a cracking car by all accounts. Come on then, what have you got lined up (and will your sensible head last longer than your last foray into that territory? [cough ]Oil burning Merc[/ cough] :wink

P.S. Do you recognise the reg F8 GTR from GTROC?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Shame to see it go Paul - a cracking car by all accounts. Come on then, what have you got lined up (and will your sensible head last longer than your last foray into that territory? [cough ]Oil burning Merc[/ cough] :wink
> 
> P.S. Do you recognise the reg F8 GTR from GTROC?


The Merc was a Company Car so slightly different circumstance but if all goes to plan i'll HAVE to keep the next car for 2yrs.

That Reg does ring a bell & if i'm correct it's a 900bhp Monster that was the 1st UK car to crack 9sec 1/4. If the car you're talking about is not heavily modified then it's not the car i think.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Body is standard as far as I can tell - I think he lives about 1/2 mile from me as I followed him as I was driving home the other night. Sounds meaty but I've not followed a standard one to compare. He used to have a 997 I think 

Anyway, back on topic.....!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There is a GTR parks in Wycombe with F1 (Can't remember the letters). White one, looks heavily modified on the bonnet.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Deal on the new car is complete 

Just in time for Xmas i'll be taking delivery of a brand new (you'd never guess)

BMW 730d SE :lol: spec as follows:

Imperial Blue (Xirallic)
Oyster/Black Dakota Leather
Sport Steering Wheel
19" Multi Spoke Alloy Wheels
Exterior & Interior Mirrors folding, auto dimming
Electric Front Seats with Memory
Heated Front Seats
Air Con/Climate Control 4 Zone
Ambient Lighting
PDC Front & Rear
High-Beam Assist
Navigation-System Professional
BMW Assist
BMW Assist Online Portal
Bluetooth Phone Prep + Telematics
DAB Digital Radio
Loudspeaker System
USB Audio Interface

Pretty sure most of the above apart from wheels & steering wheel are standard, but copied it off the order

The car is fully maintained so servicing & RFL are included. As daft as it sounds, i'm kind of looking forward to some wofting time & defo looking forward to the reduced costs (will cut my vehicle outgoings by over 60%).

Was about to sign on the dotted for an A6, but by chance popped into the local BMW dealer & was offered a Contract Hire deal that i couldn't walk away from.

I am for sure getting old :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I do like a big car. I keep on toying with the idea of an A8 - loved your S8.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I do like a big car. I keep on toying with the idea of an A8 - loved your S8.


Was the monthly cost that drew me to the 7 Series as Audi could not even get close with a base A8 & the Audi's list price was actually lower. That said, they had some epic deals on base A6 2.0tdi manuals, but i couldn't see me living with one for 2yrs.

Moving from the GT-R, i wanted something that ticked "different" boxes & this car will do that.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

That would be a massive change  Owned a 745i myself and they are really comfy cruisers. Beats the A8 of the same age (2006-ish).

I would seriously consider the 2011 E-class though if I look into moving onto a bigger car in the future. E65 AMG


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

W7 PMC said:


> Looking ahead & of course depending on circumstances in a couple years, i'd hope to buy a nearly new 998 Turbo as that Porsche Turbo itch is going to have to be scratched soon


You mean 991 right. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Looking ahead & of course depending on circumstances in a couple years, i'd hope to buy a nearly new 998 Turbo as that Porsche Turbo itch is going to have to be scratched soon
> ...


Still thought they were calling it the 998, but if it's 991 then yes that's the one i mean


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> That would be a massive change  Owned a 745i myself and they are really comfy cruisers. Beats the A8 of the same age (2006-ish).
> 
> I would seriously consider the 2011 E-class though if I look into moving onto a bigger car in the future. E65 AMG


TBH i prefer the A8 & if a deal had been available then i'd have opted for one as the engine is slightly better, it's lighter & i'd have got Quattro. However £ for £ the A8 was never going to be twice as good as the 730 so i wasn't prepared to pay twice the money. I'm happy i've got a 7 series cheaper than i could have got a 3 Series


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Saw it advertised someone is getting a cracking car, would be where I want head next but now is not the time,

730d nice but you are a petrol head 6-12 months sorry :/


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Previous 535D is fast, new 550i is also not slow. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> Previous 535D is fast, new 550i is also not slow. :lol:


Owned a DMS 535d a few years back & it was indeed fast, but hardly involving & the same would apply to the new 550i.

For me a fast car needs to do everything fast & not just straight line speed. Not driven a 550i but i'd hazard a guess it wouldn't go round a track very quickly. Fantastic cars & a new 535d Sport was considered but the 730d won.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Saw it advertised someone is getting a cracking car, would be where I want head next but now is not the time,
> 
> 730d nice but you are a petrol head 6-12 months sorry :/


They're a fantastic machine & mine will be sadly missed.

Not able to change out of the 730d for 2 years & that was one of the reasons that i didn't go for an A6 as the 7 Series will be a far nicer place to live for that time. Without going into detail i'm getting a 730d for less money than i could have got a 320d Sport.


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

399per month on a 6 + 23 ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

AbyssRS said:


> 399per month on a 6 + 23 ?


I got a slightly better deal but ur not far off


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well, looks like the time has come.
Hopefully you will be getting it mapped up and we will still see you at the Pod next year...
Mano vs Mano..probably the only time your ass will be mine.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't forget to post some pics when you get your new beemer  I've heard the latest models were massive improvement from Chris Bangle times


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance but what is a 6+23


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is a 6+23


6 payments of £*** followed by 23 payments of £***

This is a 24mth agreement as the 1st months payment (deposit if you like but known as payments in advance) is equal to 6 of the monthly payments.

So if the monthly payments (rentals) are £500, your 1st payment would be £3000 followed by 23 payments of £500. At the end of the term you just hand the car back.


----------

